# Federally mandated phase out of incandescent bulbs



## Middleman

What do you all think of this? These newer type of bulbs just don't cut it for me. Plus, they cost an arm and a leg. And, before you all start blaming Obama, it was actually George W Bush who signed this legislation. 

A lot of other countries are also mandating this change. 



> Federal legislation
> In December 2007, many of these state efforts became moot when the federal government enacted the Energy Independence and Security Act of 2007, which requires all general-purpose light bulbs that produce 3102600 lumens of light[7] be 30% more energy efficient (similar to current halogen lamps) than current incandescent bulbs by 2012 to 2014. The efficiency standards will start with 100-watt bulbs in January 2012 and end with 40-watt bulbs in January 2014.
> 
> Light bulbs outside of this range are exempt from the restrictions (historically, less than 40 Watts or more than 150 Watts). Also exempt are several classes of specialty lights, including appliance lamps, rough service bulbs, 3-way, colored lamps, and plant lights.
> By 2020, a second tier of restrictions would become effective, which requires all general-purpose bulbs to produce at least 45 lumens per watt (similar to current CFLs). Exemptions from the Act include reflector flood, 3-way, candelabra, colored, and other specialty bulbs.[28]



Phase-out of incandescent light bulbs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Oddball

The goofy fluorescent bulbs bug out my eyes.

I'll be stockpiling 40 & 60 watt traditional bulbs well in advance.


----------



## manu1959

except for the mercury....


Mercury in Compact Fluorescent Lamps - Health Hazard or Environmental Benefit?


----------



## Flopper

I think it's a good idea.  They save energy and money.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Hmm...googling...yep just as I thought...some epilepsy sufferers cannot take florescent bulbs...guess they will have to sit in the dark.


----------



## Middleman

Apparently, LED technology is still in its infancy, and shows promise. But, those bulbs cost $20 a piece. I like regular bulbs because they have great lighting, and they're cheap. If I knock over a lamp, it's not a major loss. 

I'm with Oddball. Maybe I'll invest in $5000 of incandescent bulbs. I can then resell them on the black market and make a bundle.


----------



## hortysir

GE has had to eliminate more than 500 jobs because of this legislation.
At our current American wages, the compact fluorescent is cost prohibitive to manufacture in the US.
China gets the jobs


----------



## Intense

The Green Bulbs are a toxic nightmare when they burn out. Total Bullshit.


----------



## Oddball

iamwhatiseem said:


> Hmm...googling...yep just as I thought...some epilepsy sufferers cannot take florescent bulbs...guess they will have to sit in the dark.


Maybe they can have someone on a federal panel somewhere issue them a waiver.

HEY!!!...I just "created" a job!


----------



## Mr. H.

I was in a furniture store and asked the gal why they didn't use flourescent bulbs. They must have had 500 incandecent bulbs burning away at 100 watts each. She said they distort the color of fabric. Hmm.


----------



## Flopper

Intense said:


> The Green Bulbs are a toxic nightmare when they burn out. Total Bullshit.


That's why they have recycle bins in places like Home Depot.  We did our whole house with them nearly 4 years ago when there were some big sales.  We have never had replace one yet.


----------



## mdn2000

It is up to the Liberals and government to determine the type of light we will use, we must submit to their ideology, they are the ones we have been waiting for.

Now the government must make all energy expensive, that is the only way to save the earth, I only open the door of my refrigerator once every other day, I want to be "True Clean and Green".


----------



## ABikerSailor

They are 3 times more expensive than incandesents.

They last 8 times longer than incandesents.

They use only 25 percent of the electricity of incandesents.

Green bulbs are better than incandesents.


----------



## Oddball

How much mercury is in incandescents, professor?


----------



## mdn2000

ABikerSailor said:


> They are 3 times more expensive than incandesents.
> 
> They last 8 times longer than incandesents.
> 
> They use only 25 percent of the electricity of incandesents.
> 
> Green bulbs are better than incandesents.



They are also 100x's heavier, heavy, takes stuff to make things heavy, stuff like natural resources, so if its heavier that means it takes more resources to make, that means making the bulb that is heavier creates more pollution during manufacturing than the lighter bulb.

Ah, who cares, its a small business that sells Compact fluorescent light bulbs not large corporations with ties to mines or oil wells, right.


----------



## edthecynic

manu1959 said:


> except for the mercury....
> 
> 
> Mercury in Compact Fluorescent Lamps - Health Hazard or Environmental Benefit?





Oddball said:


> How much mercury is in incandescents, professor?


A lot less than any CON$ervative will ever admit!

From the above link:

each bulb contains about 5 milligrams (mg) of mercury

*Compact Fluorescent Lamps Generate Less Mercury Overall*
Before ruling out CFLs because of the mercury they contain and the extra effort involved in their disposal, keep in mind that compact fluorescent lamps also prevent mercury from entering the air, which is the greatest public health risk. *Mercury in the air comes primarily from burning fossil fuels such as coal, the most common fuel used to produce electricity in the United States.*

Because a compact fluorescent lamp uses up to 75 percent less energy than an incandescent bulb and lasts up to 10 times longer,* a power plant will emit 10 mg of mercury to produce the electricity to run an incandescent bulb compared to 2.4 mg of mercury or less to run a compact fluorescent lamp for the same length of time.*


----------



## Oddball

^^^^^^^^^
Hence, all of that justifies having the proletariat forced into using whatever lighting source the ruling class deems appropriate for them...At gunpoint if necessary.

Now, put your seat belts on, wear your helmets, eat your fruits and veggies, and don't ever hang around them awful teabagger types.


----------



## mdn2000

Oddball said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> Hence, all of that justifies having the proletariat forced into using whatever lighting source the ruling class deems appropriate for them...At gunpoint if necessary.
> 
> Now, put your seat belts on, wear your helmets, eat your fruits and veggies, and don't ever hang around them awful teabagger types.



Now I am confused, the Green save the Earth Liberals are passing government mandated law favoring one industry over another, forcing us to buy one product over the other, and going as far as giving tax money from my pocket to the man who owns the business favored by liberals and governments, and the liberals call my idea of saying "no", as radical right.

Clean energy takes money from the poor middle class and gives money to the rich and I am a "wingnut" for saying no.


----------



## MikeK

Oddball said:


> The goofy fluorescent bulbs bug out my eyes.
> 
> I'll be stockpiling 40 & 60 watt traditional bulbs well in advance.


Me, too!

Fluorescent lighting makes me anxious.  I can't stand it.


----------



## edthecynic

Mr. H. said:


> I was in a furniture store and asked the gal why they didn't use flourescent bulbs. They must have had 500 incandecent bulbs burning away at 100 watts each. She said they distort the color of fabric. Hmm.


A typical load of CON$ervative crap. CFLs come in all light ranges.

Natural Daylight Compact Fluorescent Bulbs - Full Spectrum Lighting

Natural Daylight Compact Fluorescent Bulbs

The BlueMax High Definition Energy Saving Light Bulbs

These cutting edge Compact Fluorescent light bulbs provide you with 10,000 hours of natural white light. By using less energy, you help to preserve our natural resources and reduce pollution. Replace fewer bulbs and save money on your electric bill while enjoying the benefits of natural daylight indoors. 

Features:

HD Color Technology formula features a 94CRI -5900K six color amalgam blend.
High-Temperature thermal management system allows unlimited installation options with reliable start and operation temperatures from 0°F-120°F.(Can be installed in enclosed fixtures)
Electronic Ballast rapid start circuitry with end of life protection and electronic preheat.
Energy Saving lamps use 80% less energy than incandescent lamps.
Energy Star approved.
Long Life features mean these lamps last 10 times longer than incandescent bulbs.
Frequently asked questions about Compact Fluorescent Bulbs: CFL Bulb FAQ


----------



## mdn2000

edthecynic said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was in a furniture store and asked the gal why they didn't use flourescent bulbs. They must have had 500 incandecent bulbs burning away at 100 watts each. She said they distort the color of fabric. Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> A typical load of CON$ervative crap. CFLs come in all light ranges.
> 
> Natural Daylight Compact Fluorescent Bulbs - Full Spectrum Lighting
> 
> Natural Daylight Compact Fluorescent Bulbs
> 
> The BlueMax High Definition Energy Saving Light Bulbs
> 
> These cutting edge Compact Fluorescent light bulbs provide you with 10,000 hours of natural white light. By using less energy, you help to preserve our natural resources and reduce pollution. Replace fewer bulbs and save money on your electric bill while enjoying the benefits of natural daylight indoors.
> 
> Features:
> 
> HD Color Technology formula features a 94CRI -5900K six color amalgam blend.
> High-Temperature thermal management system allows unlimited installation options with reliable start and operation temperatures from 0°F-120°F.(Can be installed in enclosed fixtures)
> Electronic Ballast rapid start circuitry with end of life protection and electronic preheat.
> Energy Saving lamps use 80% less energy than incandescent lamps.
> Energy Star approved.
> Long Life features mean these lamps last 10 times longer than incandescent bulbs.
> Frequently asked questions about Compact Fluorescent Bulbs: CFL Bulb FAQ
Click to expand...


Yea assholes, you have a choice, you can buy one of six brilliant colored bulbs, as long as they contain mercury. We have passed the law, see, the government law will cover everything, even your light, and the government is not against giving your choices, read the law, you will see your choice is protected and defined by government. The government even passed a law telling you how to throw away the contraption once it becomes toxic garbage.

Government mandated Compact Fluorescent bulbs.
Government mandated Green Energy.

Both cost more. 

Government mandated Compact Fluorescent bulbs are also toxic waste as defined by Government laws, regulations and mandates. 

The government has allowed millions of illegal aliens in our country.

How many government mandated toxic mercury light bulbs will the illegal aliens throw away, will they break our environmental laws after breaking our immigration laws.

So much waste, yet the government politicians are rich, the green energy lawyers are rich, the liberal green activists are rich.

The only one who cannot seem to afford all these "radical" ideas is me, the wingnut.


----------



## Mr. H.

edthecynic said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was in a furniture store and asked the gal why they didn't use flourescent bulbs. They must have had 500 incandecent bulbs burning away at 100 watts each. She said they distort the color of fabric. Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> A typical load of CON$ervative crap. CFLs come in all light ranges.
> 
> Natural Daylight Compact Fluorescent Bulbs - Full Spectrum Lighting
> 
> Natural Daylight Compact Fluorescent Bulbs
> 
> The BlueMax High Definition Energy Saving Light Bulbs
> 
> These cutting edge Compact Fluorescent light bulbs provide you with 10,000 hours of natural white light. By using less energy, you help to preserve our natural resources and reduce pollution. Replace fewer bulbs and save money on your electric bill while enjoying the benefits of natural daylight indoors.
> 
> Features:
> 
> HD Color Technology formula features a 94CRI -5900K six color amalgam blend.
> High-Temperature thermal management system allows unlimited installation options with reliable start and operation temperatures from 0°F-120°F.(Can be installed in enclosed fixtures)
> Electronic Ballast rapid start circuitry with end of life protection and electronic preheat.
> Energy Saving lamps use 80% less energy than incandescent lamps.
> Energy Star approved.
> Long Life features mean these lamps last 10 times longer than incandescent bulbs.
> Frequently asked questions about Compact Fluorescent Bulbs: CFL Bulb FAQ
Click to expand...


I don't recall her political leaning. But when she leaned over with that low-cut sweater I knew I had to strike up a conversation STAT.


----------



## edthecynic

edthecynic said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> except for the mercury....
> 
> 
> Mercury in Compact Fluorescent Lamps - Health Hazard or Environmental Benefit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much mercury is in incandescents, professor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot less than any CON$ervative will ever admit!
> 
> From the above link:
> 
> each bulb contains about 5 milligrams (mg) of mercury
> 
> *Compact Fluorescent Lamps Generate Less Mercury Overall*
> Before ruling out CFLs because of the mercury they contain and the extra effort involved in their disposal, keep in mind that compact fluorescent lamps also prevent mercury from entering the air, which is the greatest public health risk. *Mercury in the air comes primarily from burning fossil fuels such as coal, the most common fuel used to produce electricity in the United States.*
> 
> Because a compact fluorescent lamp uses up to 75 percent less energy than an incandescent bulb and lasts up to 10 times longer,* a power plant will emit 10 mg of mercury to produce the electricity to run an incandescent bulb compared to 2.4 mg of mercury or less to run a compact fluorescent lamp for the same length of time.*
Click to expand...




mdn2000 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was in a furniture store and asked the gal why they didn't use flourescent bulbs. They must have had 500 incandecent bulbs burning away at 100 watts each. She said they distort the color of fabric. Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> A typical load of CON$ervative crap. CFLs come in all light ranges.
> 
> Natural Daylight Compact Fluorescent Bulbs - Full Spectrum Lighting
> 
> Natural Daylight Compact Fluorescent Bulbs
> 
> The BlueMax High Definition Energy Saving Light Bulbs
> 
> These cutting edge Compact Fluorescent light bulbs provide you with 10,000 hours of natural white light. By using less energy, you help to preserve our natural resources and reduce pollution. Replace fewer bulbs and save money on your electric bill while enjoying the benefits of natural daylight indoors.
> 
> Features:
> 
> HD Color Technology formula features a 94CRI -5900K six color amalgam blend.
> High-Temperature thermal management system allows unlimited installation options with reliable start and operation temperatures from 0°F-120°F.(Can be installed in enclosed fixtures)
> Electronic Ballast rapid start circuitry with end of life protection and electronic preheat.
> Energy Saving lamps use 80% less energy than incandescent lamps.
> Energy Star approved.
> Long Life features mean these lamps last 10 times longer than incandescent bulbs.
> Frequently asked questions about Compact Fluorescent Bulbs: CFL Bulb FAQ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea assholes, you have a choice, you can buy one of six brilliant colored bulbs, as long as they contain mercury. We have passed the law, see, the government law will cover everything, even your light, and the government is not against giving your choices, read the law, you will see your choice is protected and defined by government. The government even passed a law telling you how to throw away the contraption once it becomes toxic garbage.
> 
> Government mandated Compact Fluorescent bulbs.
> Government mandated Green Energy.
> 
> Both cost more.
> 
> *Government mandated Compact Fluorescent bulbs are also toxic waste as defined by Government laws, regulations and mandates. *
> 
> The government has allowed millions of illegal aliens in our country.
> 
> How many government mandated toxic mercury light bulbs will the illegal aliens throw away, will they break our environmental laws after breaking our immigration laws.
> 
> So much waste, yet the government politicians are rich, the green energy lawyers are rich, the liberal green activists are rich.
> 
> The only one who cannot seem to afford all these "radical" ideas is me, the wingnut.
Click to expand...

Don't you wingnuts ever get tired of lying?

CFLs are not classified as toxic waste and can be purchased for as little as $1.50 each in bulk, and sometimes less on sale.

Mercury in Compact Fluorescent Lamps - Health Hazard or Environmental Benefit?

While *compact fluorescent lamps used in homes are not legally classified as hazardous waste* and only large commercial users of fluorescent lights are required to recycle, proper disposal of CFLs is still the best option for both the environment and human health.

Shop Bright Effects 18-Pack 60-Watt Replacement CFL Twist Contractor at Lowes.com

Bright Effects  18-Pack 60-Watt Replacement CFL Twist Contractor
Item #: 306204  |  Model #: 60073
Overall Rating:





2 reviews | Write a review
$26.34


----------



## Intense

It's not exactly a big surprise that we just found out about either.


February 15, 2007 The Environmental Protection Agency and some large business, including Wal-Mart, are aggressively promoting the sale of compact fluorescent light bulbs as a way to save energy and fight global warming. They want Americans to buy many millions of them over the coming years. 

But the bulbs contain small amounts of mercury, a neurotoxin, and the companies and federal government haven't come up with effective ways to get Americans to recycle them. 

"The problem with the bulbs is that they'll break before they get to the landfill. They'll break in containers, or they'll break in a dumpster or they'll break in the trucks. Workers may be exposed to very high levels of mercury when that happens," says John Skinner, executive director of the Solid Waste Association of North America, the trade group for the people who handle trash and recycling. 

Skinner says when bulbs break near homes, they can contaminate the soil.

Mercury is a potent neurotoxin, and it's especially dangerous for children and fetuses. Most exposure to mercury comes from eating fish contaminated with mercury,

Some states, cities and counties have outlawed putting CFL bulbs in the trash, but in most states the practice is legal. 

Pete Keller works for Eco Lights Northwest, the only company in Washington state that recycles fluorescent lamps. He says it is illegal to put the bulbs in the trash in some counties in Washington, but most people still throw them out.

CFL Bulbs Have One Hitch: Toxic Mercury : NPR


----------



## Zoom-boing

edthecynic said:


> A typical load of CON$ervative crap. CFLs come in all light ranges.
> 
> Natural Daylight Compact Fluorescent Bulbs - Full Spectrum Lighting
> 
> Natural Daylight Compact Fluorescent Bulbs
> 
> The BlueMax High Definition Energy Saving Light Bulbs
> 
> These cutting edge Compact Fluorescent light bulbs provide you with 10,000 hours of natural white light. By using less energy, you help to preserve our natural resources and reduce pollution. Replace fewer bulbs and save money on your electric bill while enjoying the benefits of natural daylight indoors.
> 
> Features:
> 
> HD Color Technology formula features a 94CRI -5900K six color amalgam blend.
> High-Temperature thermal management system allows unlimited installation options with reliable start and operation temperatures from 0°F-120°F.(Can be installed in enclosed fixtures)
> Electronic Ballast rapid start circuitry with end of life protection and electronic preheat.
> Energy Saving lamps use 80% less energy than incandescent lamps.
> Energy Star approved.
> Long Life features mean these lamps last 10 times longer than incandescent bulbs.
> Frequently asked questions about Compact Fluorescent Bulbs: CFL Bulb FAQ




If I replaced all 30 of my regular lightbulbs with this one from your link 

Watt BlueMax High-Temp - HD Compact Fluorescent Bulb
Shaped like a traditional incandescent light bulb, but its an energy saving CFL. 16 watt bulb equivalent to 75 watt incandescent bulb, Dimensions: 4 3/4"l x 2 3/8"w", 950 lumens 10,000 hour average life.
Sale Price: $14.00

it would cost me at total of $445.   The incandescent ones I buy now cost about a buck a bulb (and about half that if I get them on a good sale) and last 750 hours each.  I'd have to spend $14 to get 10,500 hours out of one incandescent bulb, which equals $14 and 10,000 hours out of one fluorescent bulb.  So even though the florescent bulb claim is that their pricey upfront cost means a longer lasting bulb, when you do the math they don't really save anything as far as I can tell.  

What am I do to when I drop one of these suckers on the floor?  How does that get cleaned up?  Don't tell me that the mercury is minuscule and that uncle says it's safe.  That's bunk.  Who wants to handle any amount of mercury to clean up a light bulb?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Intense said:


> It's not exactly a big surprise that we just found out about either.
> 
> 
> February 15, 2007 The Environmental Protection Agency and some large business, including Wal-Mart, are aggressively promoting the sale of compact fluorescent light bulbs as a way to save energy and fight global warming. They want Americans to buy many millions of them over the coming years.
> 
> But the bulbs contain small amounts of mercury, a neurotoxin, and the companies and federal government haven't come up with effective ways to get Americans to recycle them.
> 
> "The problem with the bulbs is that they'll break before they get to the landfill. They'll break in containers, or they'll break in a dumpster or they'll break in the trucks. Workers may be exposed to very high levels of mercury when that happens," says John Skinner, executive director of the Solid Waste Association of North America, the trade group for the people who handle trash and recycling.
> 
> Skinner says when bulbs break near homes, they can contaminate the soil.
> 
> Mercury is a potent neurotoxin, and it's especially dangerous for children and fetuses. Most exposure to mercury comes from eating fish contaminated with mercury,
> 
> Some states, cities and counties have outlawed putting CFL bulbs in the trash, but in most states the practice is legal.
> 
> Pete Keller works for Eco Lights Northwest, the only company in Washington state that recycles fluorescent lamps. He says it is illegal to put the bulbs in the trash in some counties in Washington, but most people still throw them out.
> 
> CFL Bulbs Have One Hitch: Toxic Mercury : NPR



Of course they will still throw them out.  And these bulbs will leech their mercury into the earth.   So we're 'going green' on one end and 'killing the earth' on the other end.


----------



## mdn2000

edthecynic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> except for the mercury....
> 
> 
> Mercury in Compact Fluorescent Lamps - Health Hazard or Environmental Benefit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot less than any CON$ervative will ever admit!
> 
> From the above link:
> 
> each bulb contains about 5 milligrams (mg) of mercury
> 
> *Compact Fluorescent Lamps Generate Less Mercury Overall*
> Before ruling out CFLs because of the mercury they contain and the extra effort involved in their disposal, keep in mind that compact fluorescent lamps also prevent mercury from entering the air, which is the greatest public health risk. *Mercury in the air comes primarily from burning fossil fuels such as coal, the most common fuel used to produce electricity in the United States.*
> 
> Because a compact fluorescent lamp uses up to 75 percent less energy than an incandescent bulb and lasts up to 10 times longer,* a power plant will emit 10 mg of mercury to produce the electricity to run an incandescent bulb compared to 2.4 mg of mercury or less to run a compact fluorescent lamp for the same length of time.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> A typical load of CON$ervative crap. CFLs come in all light ranges.
> 
> Natural Daylight Compact Fluorescent Bulbs - Full Spectrum Lighting
> 
> Natural Daylight Compact Fluorescent Bulbs
> 
> The BlueMax High Definition Energy Saving Light Bulbs
> 
> These cutting edge Compact Fluorescent light bulbs provide you with 10,000 hours of natural white light. By using less energy, you help to preserve our natural resources and reduce pollution. Replace fewer bulbs and save money on your electric bill while enjoying the benefits of natural daylight indoors.
> 
> Features:
> 
> HD Color Technology formula features a 94CRI -5900K six color amalgam blend.
> High-Temperature thermal management system allows unlimited installation options with reliable start and operation temperatures from 0°F-120°F.(Can be installed in enclosed fixtures)
> Electronic Ballast rapid start circuitry with end of life protection and electronic preheat.
> Energy Saving lamps use 80% less energy than incandescent lamps.
> Energy Star approved.
> Long Life features mean these lamps last 10 times longer than incandescent bulbs.
> Frequently asked questions about Compact Fluorescent Bulbs: CFL Bulb FAQ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea assholes, you have a choice, you can buy one of six brilliant colored bulbs, as long as they contain mercury. We have passed the law, see, the government law will cover everything, even your light, and the government is not against giving your choices, read the law, you will see your choice is protected and defined by government. The government even passed a law telling you how to throw away the contraption once it becomes toxic garbage.
> 
> Government mandated Compact Fluorescent bulbs.
> Government mandated Green Energy.
> 
> Both cost more.
> 
> *Government mandated Compact Fluorescent bulbs are also toxic waste as defined by Government laws, regulations and mandates. *
> 
> The government has allowed millions of illegal aliens in our country.
> 
> How many government mandated toxic mercury light bulbs will the illegal aliens throw away, will they break our environmental laws after breaking our immigration laws.
> 
> So much waste, yet the government politicians are rich, the green energy lawyers are rich, the liberal green activists are rich.
> 
> The only one who cannot seem to afford all these "radical" ideas is me, the wingnut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you wingnuts ever get tired of lying?
> 
> CFLs are not classified as toxic waste and can be purchased for as little as $1.50 each in bulk, and sometimes less on sale.
> 
> Mercury in Compact Fluorescent Lamps - Health Hazard or Environmental Benefit?
> 
> While *compact fluorescent lamps used in homes are not legally classified as hazardous waste* and only large commercial users of fluorescent lights are required to recycle, proper disposal of CFLs is still the best option for both the environment and human health.
> 
> Shop Bright Effects 18-Pack 60-Watt Replacement CFL Twist Contractor at Lowes.com
> 
> Bright Effects  18-Pack 60-Watt Replacement CFL Twist Contractor
> Item #: 306204  |  Model #: 60073
> Overall Rating:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 reviews | Write a review
> $26.34
Click to expand...


How about you, I wont call you a liar, I will just say you are to stupid to understand that there are such things ad MSDS. 

A Material Safety Data Sheet. Its a law, Everyone who works in industry knows of these, its the law.

http://www.nam.lighting.philips.com/us/ecatalog/msds/s08-93005.pdf



> MATERIAL SAFETY DATA SHEET Revised: 8/02
> PRODUCT: PLC 22W 15mm, and PLC 28W 15mm Compact Fluorescent
> Page 1 of 3
> SECTION 1: MANUFACTURER
> Manufacturer's Name and Address: Philips Lighting Company
> A Division of Philips Electronics
> North America Corporation
> 200 Franklin Square Drive
> P. O. Box 6800
> Somerset, N. J. 08875





> SECTION 7: PRECAUTIONS FOR SAFE HANDLING AND USE
> Normal precautions should be taken for collection of broken glass.
> Waste Disposal Method: At the end of rated life, when this lamp is removed from service, it will be
> subjected to the current Toxic Characteristic Leaching Procedure (TCLP) prescribed by the
> Environmental Protection Agency. This test is used to determining whether an item is a hazardous waste
> or a non-hazardous waste under current E. P. A. definition. These lamps would fail the TCLP test and
> would be considered hazardous under the Universal Waste Rules. Generators should evaluate all of the
> disposal options, which may be available in the particular state in which the generators facility is located.
> The generator should check with federal, state and local officials for their guidance. Philips encourages
> recycling of its products by qualified recyclers.


----------



## Zoom-boing

We have indoor floods in the basement.  I put in two fluorescent and two regular bulbs.  The fluorescent bulbs drove me batty . .. er, battier than usual.  I ripped those suckers out. They also took a good five minutes to come up to full light.  I hate them.  I've been stockpiling incandescent bulbs for awhile.   You can get a four pack for a buck or two.  Cheap!


----------



## Intense

I've had more than a few burn out and totally stink out a room. They expose you to mercury vapor when that happens.


----------



## judyd

I wonder if there was this much fuss when the country changed from the typical gas lights in the home to electric lights?


----------



## Intense

judyd said:


> I wonder if there was this much fuss when the country changed from the typical gas lights in the home to electric lights?



Incandescents are totally safe.


----------



## judyd

Intense said:


> judyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if there was this much fuss when the country changed from the typical gas lights in the home to electric lights?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incandescents are totally safe.
Click to expand...


It makes you wonder if it was hard to convince the public of that at the time.


----------



## mdn2000

judyd said:


> I wonder if there was this much fuss when the country changed from the typical gas lights in the home to electric lights?



Most likely not, back then they dumped toxic waste right into the rivers and smoked cigarettes with no filters.


----------



## edthecynic

Intense said:


> It's not exactly a big surprise that we just found out about either.
> 
> 
> February 15, 2007 The Environmental Protection Agency and some large business, including Wal-Mart, are aggressively promoting the sale of compact fluorescent light bulbs as a way to save energy and fight global warming. They want Americans to buy many millions of them over the coming years.
> 
> But the bulbs contain small amounts of mercury, a neurotoxin, and the companies and federal government haven't come up with effective ways to get Americans to recycle them.
> 
> "The problem with the bulbs is that they'll break before they get to the landfill. They'll break in containers, or they'll break in a dumpster or they'll break in the trucks. Workers may be exposed to very high levels of mercury when that happens," says John Skinner, executive director of the Solid Waste Association of North America, the trade group for the people who handle trash and recycling.
> 
> Skinner says when bulbs break near homes, they can contaminate the soil.
> 
> Mercury is a potent neurotoxin, and it's especially dangerous for children and fetuses. Most exposure to mercury comes from eating fish contaminated with mercury,
> 
> Some states, cities and counties have outlawed putting CFL bulbs in the trash, but in most states the practice is legal.
> 
> Pete Keller works for Eco Lights Northwest, the only company in Washington state that recycles fluorescent lamps. He says it is illegal to put the bulbs in the trash in some counties in Washington, but most people still throw them out.
> 
> CFL Bulbs Have One Hitch: Toxic Mercury : NPR


Additionally from your link:

She says that *even though fluorescent bulbs contain mercury, using them contributes less mercury to the environment than using regular incandescent bulbs.* That's because they use less electricity  and coal-fired power plants are the biggest source of mercury emissions in the air.


----------



## Ravi

judyd said:


> I wonder if there was this much fuss when the country changed from the typical gas lights in the home to electric lights?


Yep. Dud was there having a fit.


----------



## Intense

judyd said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> judyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if there was this much fuss when the country changed from the typical gas lights in the home to electric lights?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incandescents are totally safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It makes you wonder if it was hard to convince the public of that at the time.
Click to expand...


You are replacing a very safe and reliable means with one far more dangerous and expensive by mandate, not Public Consent. How is this comparable?????


----------



## edthecynic

edthecynic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> except for the mercury....
> 
> 
> Mercury in Compact Fluorescent Lamps - Health Hazard or Environmental Benefit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot less than any CON$ervative will ever admit!
> 
> From the above link:
> 
> each bulb contains about 5 milligrams (mg) of mercury
> 
> *Compact Fluorescent Lamps Generate Less Mercury Overall*
> Before ruling out CFLs because of the mercury they contain and the extra effort involved in their disposal, keep in mind that compact fluorescent lamps also prevent mercury from entering the air, which is the greatest public health risk. *Mercury in the air comes primarily from burning fossil fuels such as coal, the most common fuel used to produce electricity in the United States.*
> 
> Because a compact fluorescent lamp uses up to 75 percent less energy than an incandescent bulb and lasts up to 10 times longer,* a power plant will emit 10 mg of mercury to produce the electricity to run an incandescent bulb compared to 2.4 mg of mercury or less to run a compact fluorescent lamp for the same length of time.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> A typical load of CON$ervative crap. CFLs come in all light ranges.
> 
> Natural Daylight Compact Fluorescent Bulbs - Full Spectrum Lighting
> 
> Natural Daylight Compact Fluorescent Bulbs
> 
> The BlueMax High Definition Energy Saving Light Bulbs
> 
> These cutting edge Compact Fluorescent light bulbs provide you with 10,000 hours of natural white light. By using less energy, you help to preserve our natural resources and reduce pollution. Replace fewer bulbs and save money on your electric bill while enjoying the benefits of natural daylight indoors.
> 
> Features:
> 
> HD Color Technology formula features a 94CRI -5900K six color amalgam blend.
> High-Temperature thermal management system allows unlimited installation options with reliable start and operation temperatures from 0°F-120°F.(Can be installed in enclosed fixtures)
> Electronic Ballast rapid start circuitry with end of life protection and electronic preheat.
> Energy Saving lamps use 80% less energy than incandescent lamps.
> Energy Star approved.
> Long Life features mean these lamps last 10 times longer than incandescent bulbs.
> Frequently asked questions about Compact Fluorescent Bulbs: CFL Bulb FAQ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea assholes, you have a choice, you can buy one of six brilliant colored bulbs, as long as they contain mercury. We have passed the law, see, the government law will cover everything, even your light, and the government is not against giving your choices, read the law, you will see your choice is protected and defined by government. The government even passed a law telling you how to throw away the contraption once it becomes toxic garbage.
> 
> Government mandated Compact Fluorescent bulbs.
> Government mandated Green Energy.
> 
> Both cost more.
> 
> *Government mandated Compact Fluorescent bulbs are also toxic waste as defined by Government laws, regulations and mandates. *
> 
> The government has allowed millions of illegal aliens in our country.
> 
> How many government mandated toxic mercury light bulbs will the illegal aliens throw away, will they break our environmental laws after breaking our immigration laws.
> 
> So much waste, yet the government politicians are rich, the green energy lawyers are rich, the liberal green activists are rich.
> 
> The only one who cannot seem to afford all these "radical" ideas is me, the wingnut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you wingnuts ever get tired of lying?
> 
> CFLs are not classified as toxic waste and can be purchased for as little as $1.50 each in bulk, and sometimes less on sale.
> 
> Mercury in Compact Fluorescent Lamps - Health Hazard or Environmental Benefit?
> 
> While *compact fluorescent lamps used in homes are not legally classified as hazardous waste* and only large commercial users of fluorescent lights are required to recycle, proper disposal of CFLs is still the best option for both the environment and human health.
> 
> Shop Bright Effects 18-Pack 60-Watt Replacement CFL Twist Contractor at Lowes.com
> 
> Bright Effects  *18-Pack 60-Watt Replacement CFL* Twist Contractor
> Item #: 306204  |  Model #: 60073
> Overall Rating:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 reviews | Write a review
> *$26.34*
Click to expand...




Zoom-boing said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> A typical load of CON$ervative crap. CFLs come in all light ranges.
> 
> Natural Daylight Compact Fluorescent Bulbs - Full Spectrum Lighting
> 
> Natural Daylight Compact Fluorescent Bulbs
> 
> The BlueMax High Definition Energy Saving Light Bulbs
> 
> These cutting edge Compact Fluorescent light bulbs provide you with 10,000 hours of natural white light. By using less energy, you help to preserve our natural resources and reduce pollution. Replace fewer bulbs and save money on your electric bill while enjoying the benefits of natural daylight indoors.
> 
> Features:
> 
> HD Color Technology formula features a 94CRI -5900K six color amalgam blend.
> High-Temperature thermal management system allows unlimited installation options with reliable start and operation temperatures from 0°F-120°F.(Can be installed in enclosed fixtures)
> Electronic Ballast rapid start circuitry with end of life protection and electronic preheat.
> Energy Saving lamps use 80% less energy than incandescent lamps.
> Energy Star approved.
> Long Life features mean these lamps last 10 times longer than incandescent bulbs.
> Frequently asked questions about Compact Fluorescent Bulbs: CFL Bulb FAQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I replaced all 30 of my regular lightbulbs with this one from your link
> 
> Watt BlueMax High-Temp - HD Compact Fluorescent Bulb
> Shaped like a traditional incandescent light bulb, but its an energy saving CFL. 16 watt bulb equivalent to 75 watt incandescent bulb, Dimensions: 4 3/4"l x 2 3/8"w", 950 lumens 10,000 hour average life.
> Sale Price: $14.00
> 
> it would cost me at total of $445.   The incandescent ones I buy now cost about a buck a bulb (and about half that if I get them on a good sale) and last 750 hours each.  I'd have to spend $14 to get 10,500 hours out of one incandescent bulb, which equals $14 and 10,000 hours out of one fluorescent bulb.  So even though the florescent bulb claim is that their pricey upfront cost means a longer lasting bulb, when you do the math they don't really save anything as far as I can tell.
> 
> What am I do to when I drop one of these suckers on the floor?  How does that get cleaned up?  Don't tell me that the mercury is minuscule and that uncle says it's safe.  That's bunk.  Who wants to handle any amount of mercury to clean up a light bulb?
Click to expand...

Those $14 bulbs were to counter the claim that the bulbs threw off the color of fabrics in the store. As I posted earlier, you can get CFLs at Lowes regular price in bulk for less than $1.50 each, so for about $53 you could replace all 30 of your bulbs and have 6 left over.


----------



## Intense

edthecynic said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not exactly a big surprise that we just found out about either.
> 
> 
> February 15, 2007 The Environmental Protection Agency and some large business, including Wal-Mart, are aggressively promoting the sale of compact fluorescent light bulbs as a way to save energy and fight global warming. They want Americans to buy many millions of them over the coming years.
> 
> But the bulbs contain small amounts of mercury, a neurotoxin, and the companies and federal government haven't come up with effective ways to get Americans to recycle them.
> 
> "The problem with the bulbs is that they'll break before they get to the landfill. They'll break in containers, or they'll break in a dumpster or they'll break in the trucks. Workers may be exposed to very high levels of mercury when that happens," says John Skinner, executive director of the Solid Waste Association of North America, the trade group for the people who handle trash and recycling.
> 
> Skinner says when bulbs break near homes, they can contaminate the soil.
> 
> Mercury is a potent neurotoxin, and it's especially dangerous for children and fetuses. Most exposure to mercury comes from eating fish contaminated with mercury,
> 
> Some states, cities and counties have outlawed putting CFL bulbs in the trash, but in most states the practice is legal.
> 
> Pete Keller works for Eco Lights Northwest, the only company in Washington state that recycles fluorescent lamps. He says it is illegal to put the bulbs in the trash in some counties in Washington, but most people still throw them out.
> 
> CFL Bulbs Have One Hitch: Toxic Mercury : NPR
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally from your link:
> 
> She says that *even though fluorescent bulbs contain mercury, using them contributes less mercury to the environment than using regular incandescent bulbs.* That's because they use less electricity  and coal-fired power plants are the biggest source of mercury emissions in the air.
Click to expand...


Not New Coal Technology which is being obstructed because of CO2 Emissions. More Bullshit from the Left.


----------



## edthecynic

Intense said:


> judyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incandescents are totally safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes you wonder if it was hard to convince the public of that at the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are replacing a very safe and reliable means with one far more dangerous and expensive by mandate, not Public Consent. How is this comparable?????
Click to expand...

The mercury danger is grossly exaggerated. There is only 5mg, about a pin head's worth, in each bulb and newer designs use even less. Furthermore the net contribution of mercury to the environment even if none of the CFLs were recycled would still be less than than the mercury contribution of incandescents.


----------



## Intense

mdn2000 said:


> judyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if there was this much fuss when the country changed from the typical gas lights in the home to electric lights?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely not, back then they dumped toxic waste right into the rivers and smoked cigarettes with no filters.
Click to expand...


Or chemicals and additives on the Tobacco either.


----------



## Toronado3800

The last two generations were in a way full of fools.  

Fools who required big government to force them to stop burning coal to heat their homes in st louis. 

Fools who needed big government to tell them catalytic converters were necessary.

Fools who would still be burning leaded gas if they could.

At least some (a majority I suppose) purposely or accidently voted for representatives who favored the bans.

The new bulbs use less electricity. They do have different light tones than we have become accustomed to. My trick has been to use two where i used to use one old style. I still save on electricity and I get fewer deep shadows.


----------



## Intense

edthecynic said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> judyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes you wonder if it was hard to convince the public of that at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are replacing a very safe and reliable means with one far more dangerous and expensive by mandate, not Public Consent. How is this comparable?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mercury danger is grossly exaggerated. There is only 5mg, about a pin head's worth, in each bulb and newer designs use even less. Furthermore the net contribution of mercury to the environment even if none of the CFLs were recycled would still be less than than the mercury contribution of incandescents.
Click to expand...


That mercury is in gas form, take a real deep breath Sparky. You know you fucked up, shoving this down our throats both figuratively and literally. Why not just admit it. Are Modern Nuclear Plants safe? Are there safer places where they can be constructed? Is it more prudent to store Spent Fuel Rod's or Reprocess them? How much Mercury is released with Nuclear Energy, or Hydro Energy, is used as the Power source?


----------



## Toronado3800

I will sign off on a bill banning new coal plants in favor of hydro, solar and wind in exchange for a 10% tax on the old style bulbs. That would raise their price to make the new efficient ones more attractive while solving some environmental problems.


----------



## masquerade

Oddball said:


> The goofy fluorescent bulbs bug out my eyes.
> 
> I'll be stockpiling 40 & 60 watt traditional bulbs well in advance.



I have been, for some time now.


----------



## Bill Angel

edthecynic said:


> *Mercury in the air comes primarily from burning fossil fuels such as coal, the most common fuel used to produce electricity in the United States.*
> 
> Because a compact fluorescent lamp uses up to 75 percent less energy than an incandescent bulb and lasts up to 10 times longer,* a power plant will emit 10 mg of mercury to produce the electricity to run an incandescent bulb compared to 2.4 mg of mercury or less to run a compact fluorescent lamp for the same length of time.*



True, but I read that incandescent light bulbs only account for 5% of the electricity utilized in the USA. So eliminating their use would only reduce mercury emissions from power plants that burn coal by 5%. 

On the other hand, 

"The Environmental Integrity Project report says, 'Activated carbon injection, which is commercially available and has been tested through the Department of Energy's Clean Coal Power Initiative, can achieve mercury reductions of 90 percent on both bituminous and sub-bituminous coals.' " 
See: Mercury Emissions Up at Coal-Burning Power Plants


----------



## masquerade

Zoom-boing said:


> We have indoor floods in the basement.  I put in two fluorescent and two regular bulbs.  The fluorescent bulbs drove me batty . .. er, battier than usual.  I ripped those suckers out. They also took a good five minutes to come up to full light.  I hate them.  I've been stockpiling incandescent bulbs for awhile.   You can get a four pack for a buck or two.  Cheap!



^^^
what she said


----------



## mdn2000

Toronado3800 said:


> I will sign off on a bill banning new coal plants in favor of hydro, solar and wind in exchange for a 10% tax on the old style bulbs. That would raise their price to make the new efficient ones more attractive while solving some environmental problems.



You cannot make compact fluorescent bulbs without coal. Solar and wind put together cannot supply the energy to smelt iron or melt sand into glass to make a light bulb. So tax the bulb that pollutes the least.


----------



## edthecynic

Bill Angel said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mercury in the air comes primarily from burning fossil fuels such as coal, the most common fuel used to produce electricity in the United States.*
> 
> Because a compact fluorescent lamp uses up to 75 percent less energy than an incandescent bulb and lasts up to 10 times longer,* a power plant will emit 10 mg of mercury to produce the electricity to run an incandescent bulb compared to 2.4 mg of mercury or less to run a compact fluorescent lamp for the same length of time.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, but I read that* incandescent light bulbs only account for 5% of the electricity utilized in the USA.* So eliminating their use would only reduce mercury emissions from power plants that burn coal by 5%.
> 
> On the other hand,
> 
> "The Environmental Integrity Project report says, 'Activated carbon injection, which is commercially available and has been tested through the Department of Energy's Clean Coal Power Initiative, can achieve mercury reductions of 90 percent on both bituminous and sub-bituminous coals.' "
> See: Mercury Emissions Up at Coal-Burning Power Plants
Click to expand...

CFL vs Incandescent Light Bulb

According to the U.S. Department of Energy,* lighting in the U.S. accounts for 22% of electricity consumption* and costs Americans $58 billion a year. If every American home replaced just one light bulb with a compact fluorescent light bulb (your everyday energy efficient bulb), we would save $600 million per year in energy costs and prevent greenhouse gas emissions equivalent to 800,000 cars.


----------



## mdn2000

edthecynic said:


> Bill Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mercury in the air comes primarily from burning fossil fuels such as coal, the most common fuel used to produce electricity in the United States.*
> 
> Because a compact fluorescent lamp uses up to 75 percent less energy than an incandescent bulb and lasts up to 10 times longer,* a power plant will emit 10 mg of mercury to produce the electricity to run an incandescent bulb compared to 2.4 mg of mercury or less to run a compact fluorescent lamp for the same length of time.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, but I read that* incandescent light bulbs only account for 5% of the electricity utilized in the USA.* So eliminating their use would only reduce mercury emissions from power plants that burn coal by 5%.
> 
> On the other hand,
> 
> "The Environmental Integrity Project report says, 'Activated carbon injection, which is commercially available and has been tested through the Department of Energy's Clean Coal Power Initiative, can achieve mercury reductions of 90 percent on both bituminous and sub-bituminous coals.' "
> See: Mercury Emissions Up at Coal-Burning Power Plants
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CFL vs Incandescent Light Bulb
> 
> According to the U.S. Department of Energy,* lighting in the U.S. accounts for 22% of electricity consumption* and costs Americans $58 billion a year. If every American home replaced just one light bulb with a compact fluorescent light bulb (your everyday energy efficient bulb), we would save $600 million per year in energy costs and prevent greenhouse gas emissions equivalent to 800,000 cars.
Click to expand...


The US Department of Energy is the problem. How much energy do they produce. You actually believe what the government tells you.

 Sad fact, green energy is so weak it does not power old fashion light bulbs. CFL's are ten watts and old fashion light bulbs are 100 watt. The Department of energy needs all the sheeple to use 10 watt bulbs so that when the wind blows it can light a light bulb.

When the government says green energy powers a million homes, it means a million 10 watt homes, dont forget the triple plate insulating glass as well. 

Greenhouse gas, you mean CO2, that stuff that they make into dry ice.


----------



## Big Fitz

Maybe Michele Bachmann's "Freedom of Choice Act" repealing this section of the energy act back in 2006 or whenever it was passed, will finally see the light of day out of committee.

Dumbest fucking law that the W whitehouse signed outside of NCLB and the TARP among others.


----------



## Bill Angel

edthecynic said:


> Bill Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mercury in the air comes primarily from burning fossil fuels such as coal, the most common fuel used to produce electricity in the United States.*
> 
> Because a compact fluorescent lamp uses up to 75 percent less energy than an incandescent bulb and lasts up to 10 times longer,* a power plant will emit 10 mg of mercury to produce the electricity to run an incandescent bulb compared to 2.4 mg of mercury or less to run a compact fluorescent lamp for the same length of time.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, but I read that* incandescent light bulbs only account for 5% of the electricity utilized in the USA.* So eliminating their use would only reduce mercury emissions from power plants that burn coal by 5%.
> 
> On the other hand,
> 
> "The Environmental Integrity Project report says, 'Activated carbon injection, which is commercially available and has been tested through the Department of Energy's Clean Coal Power Initiative, can achieve mercury reductions of 90 percent on both bituminous and sub-bituminous coals.' "
> See: Mercury Emissions Up at Coal-Burning Power Plants
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CFL vs Incandescent Light Bulb
> 
> According to the U.S. Department of Energy,* lighting in the U.S. accounts for 22% of electricity consumption* and costs Americans $58 billion a year. If every American home replaced just one light bulb with a compact fluorescent light bulb (your everyday energy efficient bulb), we would save $600 million per year in energy costs and prevent greenhouse gas emissions equivalent to 800,000 cars.
Click to expand...


I was just making an estimate of *residential* use of incandescent light bulbs.

I got my information from Percentage of Energy Used by Incandescent Light Bulbs in Homes

According to that source:
"According to the U.S. Energy Information Administration, the residential sector accounted for 37.1 percent of total electricity and 21.4 percent of total energy delivered in 2007. [Residential] incandescent lighting would account for roughly 5 percent of total electricity usage and 1.2 percent of total energy usage."


----------



## Zoom-boing

How do you clean up a fluorescent light bulb that you've dropped and broken?



> Before Cleanup: Air Out the Room
> 
> * Have people and pets leave the room, and don't let anyone walk through the breakage area on their way out.
> * Open a window and leave the room for 15 minutes or more.
> * Shut off the central forced-air heating/air conditioning system, if you have one.
> 
> Cleanup Steps for Hard Surfaces
> 
> * Carefully scoop up glass pieces and powder using stiff paper or cardboard and place them in a glass jar with metal lid (such as a canning jar) or in a sealed plastic bag.
> * Use sticky tape, such as duct tape, to pick up any remaining small glass fragments and powder.
> * Wipe the area clean with damp paper towels or disposable wet wipes. Place towels in the glass jar or plastic bag.
> * Do not use a vacuum or broom to clean up the broken bulb on hard surfaces.
> 
> Cleanup Steps for Carpeting or Rug
> 
> * Carefully pick up glass fragments and place them in a glass jar with metal lid (such as a canning jar) or in a sealed plastic bag.
> * Use sticky tape, such as duct tape, to pick up any remaining small glass fragments and powder.
> * If vacuuming is needed after all visible materials are removed, vacuum the area where the bulb was broken.
> * Remove the vacuum bag (or empty and wipe the canister), and put the bag or vacuum debris in a sealed plastic bag.
> 
> Cleanup Steps for Clothing, Bedding and Other Soft Materials
> 
> * If clothing or bedding materials come in direct contact with broken glass or mercury-containing powder from inside the bulb that may stick to the fabric, the clothing or bedding should be thrown away. Do not wash such clothing or bedding because mercury fragments in the clothing may contaminate the machine and/or pollute sewage.
> * You can, however, wash clothing or other materials that have been exposed to the mercury vapor from a broken CFL, such as the clothing you are wearing when you cleaned up the broken CFL, as long as that clothing has not come into direct con tact with the materials from the broken bulb.
> * If shoes come into direct contact with broken glass or mercury-containing powder from the bulb, wipe them off with damp paper towels or disposable wet wipes. Place the towels or wipes in a glass jar or plastic bag for disposal.
> 
> Disposal of Cleanup Materials
> 
> * Immediately place all clean-up materials outdoors in a trash container or protected area for the next normal trash pickup.
> * Wash your hands after disposing of the jars or plastic bags containing clean-up materials.
> * Check with your local or state government about disposal requirements in your specific area. Some states do not allow such trash disposal. Instead, they require that broken and unbroken mercury-containing bulbs be taken to a local recycling center.
> 
> Future Cleaning of Carpeting or Rug: Air Out the Room During and After Vacuuming
> 
> * The next several times you vacuum, shut off the central forced-air heating/air conditioning system and open a window before vacuuming.
> * Keep the central heating/air conditioning system shut off and the window open for at least 15 minutes after vacuuming is completed.


 
Cleaning Up a Broken Compact Fluorescent Light Bulb (CFL) | Cleanup and Safe Disposal of Compact Fluorescent Light Bulbs | US EPA

Sorry, that's fucking ridiculous.  I don't care how much freakin' energy they save.  There has to be a better way to save energy without mercury in light bulbs.  I won't buy them I tell ya, I won't!


----------



## mdn2000

Bill Angel said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mercury in the air comes primarily from burning fossil fuels such as coal, the most common fuel used to produce electricity in the United States.*
> 
> Because a compact fluorescent lamp uses up to 75 percent less energy than an incandescent bulb and lasts up to 10 times longer,* a power plant will emit 10 mg of mercury to produce the electricity to run an incandescent bulb compared to 2.4 mg of mercury or less to run a compact fluorescent lamp for the same length of time.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, but I read that incandescent light bulbs only account for 5% of the electricity utilized in the USA. So eliminating their use would only reduce mercury emissions from power plants that burn coal by 5%.
> 
> On the other hand,
> 
> "The Environmental Integrity Project report says, 'Activated carbon injection, which is commercially available and has been tested through the Department of Energy's Clean Coal Power Initiative, can achieve mercury reductions of 90 percent on both bituminous and sub-bituminous coals.' "
> See: Mercury Emissions Up at Coal-Burning Power Plants
Click to expand...


20% for nuclear power so thats 4% savings at best, knowing how they manipulate numbers its best to say the light bulbs in no way account for 5% of our electrical use. Add industrial electrical use and most likely there is zero savings.

All that work and money spent by the government, the money every generation will have to pay forever, and all the government did was make some corporation which they own stock in rich.

Who would of figured politicians could pass laws to make companies and commodities  stocks climb, I wish I was a fat rich politician getting rich off the laws i pass.


----------



## Intense

Lets turn off some of our Street lamps, and Government building lights.


----------



## Intense

What happens to LED Traffic Signal Lights in Snow Storms and how much is the added maintenance cost? How much is the risk of human life worth?


----------



## edthecynic

Intense said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are replacing a very safe and reliable means with one far more dangerous and expensive by mandate, not Public Consent. How is this comparable?????
> 
> 
> 
> The mercury danger is grossly exaggerated. There is only 5mg, about a pin head's worth, in each bulb and newer designs use even less. Furthermore the net contribution of mercury to the environment even if none of the CFLs were recycled would still be less than than the mercury contribution of incandescents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That mercury is in gas form, take a real deep breath Sparky. You know you fucked up, shoving this down our throats both figuratively and literally. Why not just admit it. Are Modern Nuclear Plants safe? Are there safer places where they can be constructed? Is it more prudent to store Spent Fuel Rod's or Reprocess them? How much Mercury is released with Nuclear Energy, or Hydro Energy, is used as the Power source?
Click to expand...

One CFL has 5 mg of mercury, a 6 oz can of tuna has over 50 mg. How many cans of tuna do you eat per broken CFL?


----------



## Revere

How many cans of tuna are in circulation compared to the number of CFL light bulbs?


----------



## edthecynic

Revere said:


> How many cans of tuna are in circulation compared to the number of CFL light bulbs?


A hell of a lot more, but what does that have to do with the fact that the average person eats more cans of tuna in a year than they will ever break CFLs in a lifetime? 

Just remember, you would have to break 10 CFLs and breath in every mg of mercury to be exposed to the same amount of mercury as one 6 oz can of tuna!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

It's just another shot fired in the Progressive Jihad against America


----------



## Toronado3800

Tuna has more mercury? Where is the MSDS? What is the recomended clean up of that?

We need to protect ourselves from these folks scaring us of every little thing. I mean geesh guys. The generation who went to the moon grew up with lead paint all over their homes.


----------



## edthecynic

Toronado3800 said:


> Tuna has more mercury? Where is the MSDS? What is the recomended clean up of that?
> 
> We need to protect ourselves from these folks scaring us of every little thing. I mean geesh guys. The generation who went to the moon grew up with lead paint all over their homes.


That's rich, CON$ on this thread have been doing everything they can to "scare" us about the mercury in a CFL which is only 5 mg, but you are angry at those who point out that the scare about CFLs is vastly exaggerated and there is considerably more mercury in a 6 oz can of tuna. 
Only a CON$ervative can rationalize like that!!!


----------



## topspin

ghanja lovers will welcome wider availability of cfl's.


----------



## Zoom-boing

edthecynic said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tuna has more mercury? Where is the MSDS? What is the recomended clean up of that?
> 
> We need to protect ourselves from these folks scaring us of every little thing. I mean geesh guys. The generation who went to the moon grew up with lead paint all over their homes.
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich, CON$ on this thread have been doing everything they can to "scare" us about the mercury in a CFL which is only 5 mg, but you are angry at those who point out that the scare about CFLs is vastly exaggerated and there is considerably more mercury in a 6 oz can of tuna.
> Only a CON$ervative can rationalize like that!!!
Click to expand...


Do you have a link for the amount of mercury in tuna?  I know it contains it (my brother got mercury poisoning from eating that, among other fish).   

Eating tuna isn't being mandated.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Intense

edthecynic said:


> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tuna has more mercury? Where is the MSDS? What is the recomended clean up of that?
> 
> We need to protect ourselves from these folks scaring us of every little thing. I mean geesh guys. The generation who went to the moon grew up with lead paint all over their homes.
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich, CON$ on this thread have been doing everything they can to "scare" us about the mercury in a CFL which is only 5 mg, but you are angry at those who point out that the scare about CFLs is vastly exaggerated and there is considerably more mercury in a 6 oz can of tuna.
> Only a CON$ervative can rationalize like that!!!
Click to expand...


The true scare is the demonizing of incandescent Light bulbs. You are like a mugger calling for a cop.


----------



## Bill Angel

edthecynic said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many cans of tuna are in circulation compared to the number of CFL light bulbs?
> 
> 
> 
> A hell of a lot more, but what does that have to do with the fact that the average person eats more cans of tuna in a year than they will ever break CFLs in a lifetime?
> 
> Just remember, you would have to break 10 CFLs and breath in every mg of mercury to be exposed to the same amount of mercury as one 6 oz can of tuna!
Click to expand...


From what I've read, the concern about the level of mercury in canned tuna is that the mercury could cause birth defects in fetuses and developmental difficulties in children. So the caution is that pregnant women should limit their intake of canned turn. 

"Mercury poisoning can damage the central nervous system, cause hearing loss and diminish vision. Its effects are especially pronounced in infants, children and developing fetuses."
Study: Mercury in canned tuna high 

So an old geezer like me (I'm 62) can eat all the tuna that I want to. Older people are more at risk from the complications associated with high blood pressure and diabetes than from the level of mercury in canned tuna fish.


----------



## mdn2000

Intense said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tuna has more mercury? Where is the MSDS? What is the recomended clean up of that?
> 
> We need to protect ourselves from these folks scaring us of every little thing. I mean geesh guys. The generation who went to the moon grew up with lead paint all over their homes.
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich, CON$ on this thread have been doing everything they can to "scare" us about the mercury in a CFL which is only 5 mg, but you are angry at those who point out that the scare about CFLs is vastly exaggerated and there is considerably more mercury in a 6 oz can of tuna.
> Only a CON$ervative can rationalize like that!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The true scare is the demonizing of incandescent Light bulbs. You are like a mugger calling for a cop.
Click to expand...


The true scare is government determining what kind of light bulbs we can use. That is not a scare at all buy a tyrannical fact.


----------



## edthecynic

Zoom-boing said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tuna has more mercury? Where is the MSDS? What is the recomended clean up of that?
> 
> We need to protect ourselves from these folks scaring us of every little thing. I mean geesh guys. The generation who went to the moon grew up with lead paint all over their homes.
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich, CON$ on this thread have been doing everything they can to "scare" us about the mercury in a CFL which is only 5 mg, but you are angry at those who point out that the scare about CFLs is vastly exaggerated and there is considerably more mercury in a 6 oz can of tuna.
> Only a CON$ervative can rationalize like that!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a link for the amount of mercury in tuna?  I know it contains it (my brother got mercury poisoning from eating that, among other fish).
> 
> Eating tuna isn't being mandated.  Just sayin'.
Click to expand...

I always have links.

askville.amazon.com/mercury-tuna/AnswerViewer.do?requestId=481192

HOW MUCH MERCURY IS IN 6 OUNCES OF CHUNK WHITE TUNA?
Multiply amount of fish by average mercury level for chunk white albacore.
Convert 6 ounces to grams = 170 grams
170 grams X .31 ppm  (or micrograms per gram)

MERCURY INGESTED = 52.7 micrograms


----------



## edthecynic

Intense said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronado3800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tuna has more mercury? Where is the MSDS? What is the recomended clean up of that?
> 
> We need to protect ourselves from these folks scaring us of every little thing. I mean geesh guys. The generation who went to the moon grew up with lead paint all over their homes.
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich, CON$ on this thread have been doing everything they can to "scare" us about the mercury in a CFL which is only 5 mg, but you are angry at those who point out that the scare about CFLs is vastly exaggerated and there is considerably more mercury in a 6 oz can of tuna.
> Only a CON$ervative can rationalize like that!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The true scare is the demonizing of incandescent Light bulbs. You are like a mugger calling for a cop.
Click to expand...

The gov did not "demonize" the incandescent light bulb. The gov set efficiency standards for light bulbs. CON$ on the other hand have demonized CFLs. See the first quote in my sig.


----------



## Zoom-boing

edthecynic said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich, CON$ on this thread have been doing everything they can to "scare" us about the mercury in a CFL which is only 5 mg, but you are angry at those who point out that the scare about CFLs is vastly exaggerated and there is considerably more mercury in a 6 oz can of tuna.
> Only a CON$ervative can rationalize like that!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link for the amount of mercury in tuna?  I know it contains it (my brother got mercury poisoning from eating that, among other fish).
> 
> Eating tuna isn't being mandated.  Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always have links.
> 
> [ame=http://askville.amazon.com/mercury-tuna/AnswerViewer.do?requestId=481192]How much mercury is there in a can of tuna?[/ame]
> 
> HOW MUCH MERCURY IS IN 6 OUNCES OF CHUNK WHITE TUNA?
> Multiply amount of fish by average mercury level for chunk white albacore.
> Convert 6 ounces to grams = 170 grams
> 170 grams X .31 ppm  (or micrograms per gram)
> 
> MERCURY INGESTED = 52.7 micrograms
Click to expand...


Your link doesn't work . . . takes me to this:



> Looking for something?
> We're sorry. The Web address you entered is not a functioning page on our site
> 
> Go to Amazon.com's Home Page


----------



## Intense

Nearly all fish contain trace amounts of methylmercury. How does this element get into our fish supply? Mercury occurs both naturally and from man-made sources. Some of it can be traced to coal-burning power plants. Smokestacks release toxic mercury emissions which rain down into rivers, lakes, and oceans. Bacteria convert the mercury to a form that's easily absorbed by insects and other small organisms. Mercury moves up the food chain as small fish eat the small organisms and big fish eat the smaller fish. The highest concentrations accumulate in large predators such as shark, swordfish and tuna...some of America's favorite fish. 
Pregnant women, nursing mothers, and very young children are cautioned against excessive consumption of these fish. Read the FDA consumer advisory for pregnant women about the risks of mercury in fish. The FDA also offers a chart on mercury levels in seafood species. 

Until the 1950's, the problems that can occur with excessive mercury intake were not well-known. However, at that time, an epidemic hit fishermen and their families in villages on Japan's Minamata Bay. People whose diet was primarily seafood showed signs of brain damage; some were even fatally stricken with disease and seizures. The investigation linked the health problems to methylmercury poisoning from a local chemical plant that was discharging organic mercury into the bay. The villagers were getting sick from eating the fish that had absorbed the mercury. (Learn more about The Poisoning of Minamata.) 

In 1969, the FDA first set an action level for total mercury in fish; 0.5ppm (part-per-million) was considered the maximum safe limit. (Action levels represent the limit at or above which FDA will take legal action to remove a product from the market.) In 1979, the action level was raised to 1ppm. In 1984, there was another major change. The FDA stopped measuring on a basis of total mercury and instead started checking levels in terms of methylmercury only. In 1998, the FDA stopped widely testing for mercury in fish. 

Around the world, there is concern about mercury contamination through fish, but specific recommendations vary. For example, Health Canada advises consumers to limit their consumption of swordfish, shark or fresh and frozen tuna to one meal per week; for young children and women of child-bearing age, the recommended limit is one meal per month. Health Canada's guideline is 0.5ppm total mercury content &#8212; more stringent than in the U.S. Britain's Food Standards Agency is advising pregnant and breastfeeding women and women who intend to become pregnant to limit their consumption of tuna to no more than two medium-size cans or one fresh tuna steak per week. 

Even within the United States, women are hearing different advice from different sources, especially where tuna is concerned. The EPA's methylmercury guideline is a recommended limit on mercury consumption based on bodyweight, also known as a "reference dose." EPA's methylmercury reference dose is .1 micrograms/kg body weight per day. In July 2000, the National Academy of Sciences found the EPA's reference dose as "scientifically justifiable" for protecting most Americans. 

So exactly how much mercury a 45 lb. child would ingest by eating one 6 ounce can of tuna per week, and how does that compare to the EPA's reference dose? Take a look at the following calculations: 

Step 1  - DETERMINE EPA's RECOMMENDED LEVEL FOR A 45 LB CHILD 

Multiply child's body weight by EPA's reference dose. 
Convert 45 pounds to kilograms = 20.45 kilograms 
20.45 kilograms x .1 micrograms per kilogram per day 
EPA RECOMMENDED LEVEL = 2.05 micrograms per day = 14.35 micrograms per week. 
Step 2 - HOW MUCH MERCURY IS IN 6 OUNCES OF CHUNK WHITE TUNA? 

Multiply amount of fish by average mercury level for chunk white albacore. 
Convert 6 ounces to grams = 170 grams 170 grams X .31 ppm  (or micrograms per gram)** 
MERCURY INGESTED = 52.7 micrograms per gram   
Step 3 &#8211; COMPARE MERCURY INGESTED WITH EPA'S RECOMMENDED LEVEL 


Divide 52.7 micrograms by 14.35 micrograms = 3.7 
BY EATING 6 OUNCES OF CHUNK WHITE TUNA A WEEK, THE CHILD IS INGESTING ALMOST FOUR TIMES EPA'S RECOMMENDED DOSE. 

NOW. Science & Health. Mercury in Fish | PBS


----------



## judyd

What a bunch of whiners.  I started buying these bulbs before there was any government comment on them.  They just made sense.   I rarely have to replace any bulbs which is great for ceiling lights and outside lights over the porches.  I don't even have to think about buying light bulbs except for the halogen ones over the stove.  This is a lot of fuss about nothing.


----------



## Intense

judyd said:


> What a bunch of whiners.  I started buying these bulbs before there was any government comment on them.  They just made sense.   I rarely have to replace any bulbs which is great for ceiling lights and outside lights over the porches.  I don't even have to think about buying light bulbs except for the halogen ones over the stove.  This is a lot of fuss about nothing.



Mine go pretty regularly.I'm not seeing the longevity. So we are whiners now? Sore losers? 

Some People would not recognize Totalitarianism if it padlocked your toilet, Pussy. 

Having to mandate the use is total bullshit.


----------



## Middleman

judyd said:


> What a bunch of whiners.  I started buying these bulbs before there was any government comment on them.  They just made sense.   I rarely have to replace any bulbs which is great for ceiling lights and outside lights over the porches.  I don't even have to think about buying light bulbs except for the halogen ones over the stove.  This is a lot of fuss about nothing.



Come to think of it, I'm a heterosexual, and I like it better. All those homos are a bunch of whiners for wanting different, I don't see what their big deal is, anyways. The Feds need to step in and outlaw them, I just don't see what the big F-ing deal is. They make a lot of fuss about nothing...


----------



## Defiant1

I just don't get the same satisfaction from leaving a CFL on.


----------



## Middleman

Defiant1 said:


> I just don't get the same satisfaction from leaving a CFL on.



Pervert!!!


----------



## Trajan

Oddball said:


> The goofy fluorescent bulbs bug out my eyes.
> 
> I'll be stockpiling 40 & 60 watt traditional bulbs well in advance.



say it brother..I have 2 rubber maid 20 gallon tubs I have been stockpiling 60 and 90 watts.....*uc them. 

Its was a joke, a total joke. Typical gov.


----------



## edthecynic

Zoom-boing said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link for the amount of mercury in tuna?  I know it contains it (my brother got mercury poisoning from eating that, among other fish).
> 
> Eating tuna isn't being mandated.  Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> I always have links.
> 
> [ame=http://askville.amazon.com/mercury-tuna/AnswerViewer.do?requestId=481192]How much mercury is there in a can of tuna?[/ame]
> 
> HOW MUCH MERCURY IS IN 6 OUNCES OF CHUNK WHITE TUNA?
> Multiply amount of fish by average mercury level for chunk white albacore.
> Convert 6 ounces to grams = 170 grams
> 170 grams X .31 ppm  (or micrograms per gram)
> 
> MERCURY INGESTED = 52.7 micrograms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link doesn't work . . . takes me to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for something?
> We're sorry. The Web address you entered is not a functioning page on our site
> 
> Go to Amazon.com's Home Page
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Copy and paste this:

askville.amazon.com/mercury-tuna/AnswerViewer.do?requestId=481192


----------



## edthecynic

Intense said:


> judyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of whiners.  I started buying these bulbs before there was any government comment on them.  They just made sense.   I rarely have to replace any bulbs which is great for ceiling lights and outside lights over the porches.  I don't even have to think about buying light bulbs except for the halogen ones over the stove.  This is a lot of fuss about nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine go pretty regularly.I'm not seeing the longevity. So we are whiners now? Sore losers?
> 
> Some People would not recognize Totalitarianism if it padlocked your toilet, Pussy.
> 
> Having to mandate the use is total bullshit.
Click to expand...


I've had them for 5 years and not a single one has burned out yet. One is in a hallway with no windows so it is left on all the time and it is still burning bright.


----------



## boedicca

I'm tempted to imitate this guy:

_German entrepreneur is bypassing a European Union ban on light bulbs of more than 60 watts by marketing his own brand as mini heaters.
Siegfried Rotthaeuser and his brother-in-law have come up with a legal way of importing and distributing 75 and 100 watt light bulbs -- by producing them in China, importing them as "small heating devices" and selling them as "heatballs."
To improve energy efficiency, the EU has banned the sale of bulbs of over 60 watts -- to the annoyance of the mechanical engineer from the western city of Essen.
Rotthaeuser studied EU legislation and realized that because the inefficient old bulbs produce more warmth than light -- he calculated heat makes up 95 percent of their output, and light just 5 percent -- they could be sold legally as heaters.
On their website (Heatball :: Home), the two engineers describe the heatballs as "action art" and as "resistance against legislation which is implemented without recourse to democratic and parliamentary processes."
Costing 1.69 euros each ($2.38), the heatballs are going down well -- the first batch of 4,000 sold out in three days.
Rotthaeuser has pledged to donate 30 cents of every heatball sold to saving the rainforest, which the 49-year-old sees as a better way of protecting the environment than investing in energy-saving lamps, which contain toxic mercury...._

German "heatball" wheeze outwits EU light bulb ban...... - The Activity Pit


----------



## boedicca

edthecynic said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> judyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a bunch of whiners.  I started buying these bulbs before there was any government comment on them.  They just made sense.   I rarely have to replace any bulbs which is great for ceiling lights and outside lights over the porches.  I don't even have to think about buying light bulbs except for the halogen ones over the stove.  This is a lot of fuss about nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine go pretty regularly.I'm not seeing the longevity. So we are whiners now? Sore losers?
> 
> Some People would not recognize Totalitarianism if it padlocked your toilet, Pussy.
> 
> Having to mandate the use is total bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had them for 5 years and not a single one has burned out yet. One is in a hallway with no windows so it is left on all the time and it is still burning bright.
Click to expand...



We've had the opposite experience.   The CFLs are burning out faster than traditional bulbs.  

I'm going to start hoarding incandescents.  I loathe CFLs.


----------



## Synthaholic

mdn2000 said:


> It is up to the Liberals and government to determine the type of light we will use, we must submit to their ideology, they are the ones we have been waiting for.
> 
> Now the government must make all energy expensive, that is the only way to save the earth, I only open the door of my refrigerator once every other day, I want to be "True Clean and Green".


Yeah, I know, you can't be truly free unless you can waste everyone's resources as recklessly as you wish.

Rightwingers belong to the Party Of Me.


----------



## GWV5903

Middleman said:


> What do you all think of this? These newer type of bulbs just don't cut it for me. Plus, they cost an arm and a leg. And, before you all start blaming Obama, it was actually George W Bush who signed this legislation.
> 
> A lot of other countries are also mandating this change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal legislation
> In December 2007, many of these state efforts became moot when the federal government enacted the Energy Independence and Security Act of 2007, which requires all general-purpose light bulbs that produce 3102600 lumens of light[7] be 30% more energy efficient (similar to current halogen lamps) than current incandescent bulbs by 2012 to 2014. The efficiency standards will start with 100-watt bulbs in January 2012 and end with 40-watt bulbs in January 2014.
> 
> Light bulbs outside of this range are exempt from the restrictions (historically, less than 40 Watts or more than 150 Watts). Also exempt are several classes of specialty lights, including appliance lamps, rough service bulbs, 3-way, colored lamps, and plant lights.
> By 2020, a second tier of restrictions would become effective, which requires all general-purpose bulbs to produce at least 45 lumens per watt (similar to current CFLs). Exemptions from the Act include reflector flood, 3-way, candelabra, colored, and other specialty bulbs.[28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phase-out of incandescent light bulbs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


They are defiantly more efficient, produce light with less heat. They are also very toxic, their packaging instructs you to dispose of them in two zip lock bags, mercury, major problem.....

They are not more reliable though, we have been replacing them by the dozens, we build a line of new homes (Environments For Living) that require a certain percentage to be compact florecents......

What no one cares to acknowledge today is we are continuing to expand the efficiencies in new home construction. Our EFL / Solar Panel community in the Houston market is delivering $170 light bills in 4000+ sq. ft. in July, unheard of in this part of the country.....

The negative to all of this is cost, this particular community drives up builder cost $15K + , net to consumer $20K + ......


----------



## konradv

Apparently paying 300% MORE for lighting is the new libertarian "cause celebre"?


----------



## Oddball

Having freedom of choice is the issue here.

What others pay for anything is none of your business.


----------



## xotoxi

I think it is good that the manufacturing of incandescent bulbs will soon be a Federal crime.

Have you ever tried to change on of those motherfuckers after it had been on for a while?

You need an oven mit!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Replacing incandescents with cfls will end up just like replacing paper with plastic has.  Yup.


----------



## konradv

Oddball said:


> Having freedom of choice is the issue here.
> 
> What others pay for anything is none of your business.



It just seems to be such a stupid issue to get worked up over.  BTW, we're all here minding each other's business.  Got a thin skin, go elsewhere.


----------



## konradv

The real story on CFLs and mercury.

snopes.com: CFL Mercury Light Bulbs


----------



## Intense

xotoxi said:


> I think it is good that the manufacturing of incandescent bulbs will soon be a Federal crime.
> 
> Have you ever tried to change on of those motherfuckers after it had been on for a while?
> 
> You need an oven mit!



or you could wait 5 minutes. 

How do changing those halogen bulbs work for you? 
Ever try them for toasting marshmallows?


----------



## Trajan

another big pain in the ass is getting lampshades on them...or maybe I need to go and buy several new lamps too......oh and my adjustable dim lighting switches which draws down on their lifetime if you dim them,  heck I'll just go ahead and  pull out my dimmers too......idiots.


----------



## Trajan

konradv said:


> The real story on CFLs and mercury.
> 
> snopes.com: CFL Mercury Light Bulbs




what about landfills? disposal is specialized, or that is should be.


----------



## mdn2000

Incandescent bulbs used to be free when I was a kid, how much for a CFL.


----------



## mdn2000

Trajan said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> The real story on CFLs and mercury.
> 
> snopes.com: CFL Mercury Light Bulbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what about landfills? disposal is specialized, or that is should be.
Click to expand...


In California our garbage is well regulated, that is not a problem. Most homes have three cans, three trips by big trucks, what is one more trip, four trips to pick up the garbage when it used to take one. 

Seems like government and garbage makes a nice profit.


----------



## uscitizen

I get the squiggly bulbs 4/$9.99.  Been using them for 6 years.  Ther work well in cold outbuildings.  you can get the soft ones or bright ones.  They even have floodlight ones.
I expect them to be replaced by LED ones within 10 years.  much lower power consumption and they currently make excellent undercabinet lights.

But when we get the antimatter powered lights that  will be the cats ass.


----------



## elvis

uscitizen said:


> I get the squiggly bulbs 4/$9.99.  Been using them for 6 years.  Ther work well in cold outbuildings.  you can get the soft ones or bright ones.  They even have floodlight ones.
> I expect them to be replaced by LED ones within 10 years.  much lower power consumption and they currently make excellent undercabinet lights.
> 
> But when we get the antimatter powered lights that  will be the cats ass.



We just started using the squiggly bulbs.  They save money in the long run.


----------



## Old Rocks

We currently have one LED for the cable drum of one of the big overhead cranes. In the summer when we are running 2" or better armor, it really gets hot up there. If it works out, we plan to use LEDs for all the small lights.


----------



## masquerade

> Congressional negotiators struck a deal Thursday that overturns the new rules that were to have banned sales of traditional incandescent light bulbs beginning next year.
> 
> That agreement is tucked inside the massive 1,200-page spending bill that funds the government through the rest of this fiscal year, and which both houses of Congress will vote on Friday. Mr. Obama is expected to sign the bill, which heads off a looming government shutdown.
> 
> Congressional Republicans dropped almost all of the policy restrictions they tried to attach to the bill, but won inclusion of the light bulb provision, which prevents the Obama administration from carrying through a 2007 law that would have set energy efficiency standards that effectively made the traditional light bulb obsolete.
> 
> The bill doesnt actually amend the 2007 law, but does prohibit the administration from spending any money to carry out the light bulb standards  which amounts to at least a temporary reprieve.




Congress overturns incandescent light bulb ban - Washington Times


----------



## Zoom-boing

masquerade said:


> Congressional negotiators struck a deal Thursday that overturns the new rules that were to have banned sales of traditional incandescent light bulbs beginning next year.
> 
> That agreement is tucked inside the massive 1,200-page spending bill that funds the government through the rest of this fiscal year, and which both houses of Congress will vote on Friday. Mr. Obama is expected to sign the bill, which heads off a looming government shutdown.
> 
> Congressional Republicans dropped almost all of the policy restrictions they tried to attach to the bill, but won inclusion of the light bulb provision, which prevents the Obama administration from carrying through a 2007 law that would have set energy efficiency standards that effectively made the traditional light bulb obsolete.
> 
> The bill doesnt actually amend the 2007 law, but does prohibit the administration from spending any money to carry out the light bulb standards  which amounts to at least a temporary reprieve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congress overturns incandescent light bulb ban - Washington Times
Click to expand...



Hot damn, this _is_ good news!  Cake?


----------



## Douger

masquerade said:


> Congressional negotiators struck a deal Thursday that overturns the new rules that were to have banned sales of traditional incandescent light bulbs beginning next year.
> 
> That agreement is tucked inside the massive 1,200-page spending bill that funds the government through the rest of this fiscal year, and which both houses of Congress will vote on Friday. Mr. Obama is expected to sign the bill, which heads off a looming government shutdown.
> 
> Congressional Republicans dropped almost all of the policy restrictions they tried to attach to the bill, but won inclusion of the light bulb provision, which prevents the Obama administration from carrying through a 2007 law that would have set energy efficiency standards that effectively made the traditional light bulb obsolete.
> 
> The bill doesn&#8217;t actually amend the 2007 law, but does prohibit the administration from spending any money to carry out the light bulb standards &#8212; which amounts to at least a temporary reprieve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congress overturns incandescent light bulb ban - Washington Times
Click to expand...

You mean the Nazi M-pyre is going to let you choose what kind of bulb you can buy, just like people living in the free world ?
WOW. :jerkit:


----------



## masquerade

Only if you have ice cream to go along with the cake.


----------

